# BAMA lease, hit & run, James River insurance



## DontLease (Jan 26, 2017)

If you lease and vehicle is totaled by a hit and run driver and NO INJURY expect to owe your lease company the difference of what your lease is and James river offers

And you be $1000 behind in payments by time offer is made with no rental or replacement car to earn with


----------



## KC4EVR (Mar 26, 2017)

yep.....only mine was totalled by a guy who ran a red light I was off line... My insurance covered it (the guy had insurance but not enough) but Xchange leasing sure did make things difficult. I only had the car for 12 days... Now they wanna keep my $400 deposit, and even though the other guy was 100% at fault, they won't let me lease another car.... WTH are we supposed to do? I have no transportation. I rented a car the last few weeks for my personal use, it's costing me over $800 bucks out of pocket, and who knows how long i will have to wait to get reimbursed for that. Now I am officially and completely broke and have no way to make money either... Thanks a lot UBER for supporting your drivers!!


----------

